# Ausreichend Leistung für VR?



## MartieMacNaught (28. August 2018)

*Ausreichend Leistung für VR?*

Hey,

Ein guter Freund von mir würde mir seine gebrauchte Oculus Rift verkaufen - in super Zustand und für guten Preis. Da ich schon öfters zugreifen wollte natürlich eine gute Chance. Nun die Frage: reicht meine restliche Hardware?

Meine relevanten Specs:
CPU: i5-2400
GPU: r9 290 mit 4GB
RAM: 8GB
Win 10 
SSD

Macht das Sinn? Gedacht ist es vor allem für Elite: Dangerous and ggf. mal sowas wie Skyrim VR oder Superhot. Wenn die Immersion auf Grund von FPS Einbrüchen oder super nidrigen Einstellungen dann ganz flöten geht machts natürlich auch keinen Sinn - aber ich bin auch nicht suuuper anspruchsvoll was Grafik angeht. Ggf. noch was möglich mit Übertaktung?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## claster17 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Ausreichend Leistung für VR?*

Am besten probierst du es selbst aus. Dein Freund wird es dir doch bestimmt für ein paar Tage leihen.
Ein Spiel wie beispielsweise Beatsaber (sehr empfehlenswert) sollte problemlos laufen. Mit den anderen hab ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## MartieMacNaught (28. August 2018)

*AW: Ausreichend Leistung für VR?*

Das ist wahrscheinlich nicht ohne weiteres möglich, da wir nicht gerade nah aneinander wohnen - deswegen wollte ich erst ein mal hier fragen.


----------



## Combi (29. August 2018)

*AW: Ausreichend Leistung für VR?*

denke mal,dass dein pc leider absolut zu langsam ist....
ruckeln und standbilder mal aussen vor....
du brauchst für vr,die doppelte rechenleistung,wie für nen normalen bildschirm.
ich hab dir das mal hier rein kopiert,kannste lesen...

zitat/copy:

Die Anforderungen sind also bereits auf den ersten Blick hoch: *eine  GTX-970- oder AMD-290-Grafikarte dürfte noch in den wenigsten PCs  verbaut sein und ist in der Anschaffung nicht gerade billig.


*

Während man für Spiele mit einer Auflösung von 1900 *  1080 Pixeln und einer Bildwiederholrate von 60 Hertz 124 Millionen  Pixeln mit Shading-Effekten berechnen muss… 
So sind es bei einer Auflösung von 2160*1200 bei 90Hertz bereits 233 Millionen Pixel, so Oculus. 
Im Standard-Maßstab steige die Anzahl sogar auf 400 Millionen berechnete Pixel an. 
*Die benötigte Rechenleistung, um das VR-Bild flüssig darstellen zu können, verdreifacht sich damit also.* 
 Dabei sind die Anforderungen an ein flüssiges, Latenz-freies Bild  natürlich wesentlich höher als bei einem Monitor. Bei einer VR Brille  reichen allerdings 30 fps und 60 Hertz (wie es bei vielen Konsolen und  Monitoren üblich ist) nicht aus, hier falle jeder fehlende Frame sofort  auf, so Oculus. Um wirkliche Immersion und Präsenz  bieten zu können, sind diese Komponenten nötig, so Oculus. Da  Hersteller in der Regel versuchen, die Empfehlungen so niedrig wie  möglich zu halten, um mehr Nutzer anzusprechen, ist es unwahrscheinlich,  dass man mit schwächerer Ausstattung ein ungetrübtes VR-Erlebnis  erzielen kann.

also,schnelle 4-kern cpu,ne neue graka mit mindestens 8bg vram,16gb ram mindestens brauchst du.immerhin kannste ssd,hdd und peripherie weiter nutzen,aber der rest muss leider erneuert werden.


----------



## micha34 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Ausreichend Leistung für VR?*

Die von Oculus angegebene Mindestanforderung reicht nur für simple Klötzchengrafik,z.B Demos wie "Butts".

Empfehlen würde ich als Einstieg eine Intel CPU ab 3 Ghz,die 8 Threads  bearbeiten kann. Also eher ein I7.
8Gb Arbeitsspeicher sind knapp,funktioniert aber noch.

AMD Gtafik ab 390 bzw RX 580,Nvidia GTX 980  GTX 1060 wohlgemerkt als Einstiegskarten.

Wichtig ist,das man nicht unter 60Fps bei der CV1 kommt,sonst ruckelts auch mit ASW.

Ebenso wird bei dem von mir eingeschlagenen Einsteigersetup in anspruchsvolleren Spielen die 90Fps eh nicht erreicht bzw gehalten.


----------

